# The Aurora Crusader, my latest contract job



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This is my latest job for my client in Oregon. It is the Aurora Crusader model from the late '50s I believe. All the models I have done for him so far have been old and relatively rare Aurora models. This is likely the most intricate and detailed I've done yet.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Really nice! Mine is still in the box.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Way cool. Another nice job. This is a figure I need to get.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent job.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

An absolutely beautiful job! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, and one of Aurora's best but most understated figure kits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful restoration :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

looks good. The faux wood base is impressive as well!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone. As for that simulated wood Chris, I painted a gray undercoat of Rustoleum and then I used Liquitex acrylics out of the tubes for doing the wood. I used burnt sienna mixed with a bit of black and used a stiff wide brush to put it on dragging it out coarsely across the base. I just did this again with a Moebius Dr. Jekyll I am building and it worked even better.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Very nice job. At least it looked like a fairly neat old build up.
:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Dr. Pretorius said:


> Very nice job. At least it looked like a fairly neat old build up.
> :thumbsup:


Again thanks everyone. As for a neat build up, it was a mess! I tore it down as much as possible and only the major assemblies stayed in one piece for the rework. Then body, head, and torso were the only ones I couldn't get apart. The legs, arms, hands, head, helmet, etc. all came off. I painted as much of it in separate pieces as made sense. I also used the Dremel to add back in the chain mail effect where fixing the seam filled the chain mail. It is a pretty nice kit for its day. Up next is the Aurora Viking which I am having trouble finding any information out on the web for. If anyone has any pictures etc. I would appreciate seeing them.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

rkoenn said:


> Up next is the Aurora Viking which I am having trouble finding any information out on the web for. If anyone has any pictures etc. I would appreciate seeing them.


Hope this helps, though I've posted it before. I never had the box or instructions for this kit, but you don't really need them.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

rkoenn said:


> Thanks for the positive comments everyone. As for that simulated wood Chris, I painted a gray undercoat of Rustoleum and then I used Liquitex acrylics out of the tubes for doing the wood. I used burnt sienna mixed with a bit of black and used a stiff wide brush to put it on dragging it out coarsely across the base. I just did this again with a Moebius Dr. Jekyll I am building and it worked even better.


Nice, looks real.

I've got the Crusader, but his darn spear is a little, er, flaccid.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Nice, looks real.
> 
> I've got the Crusader, but his darn spear is a little, er, flaccid.


...sounds like a personal problem to me...


----------

